# I'm only 15 and in fear.



## Osalile

I know this is going to come off as very irresponsible so please don't give me any hate, I'm just so scared. I had sex about 9 weeks ago, no protection, but also no penetration just genital on genital contact, but the penis also was not fully erect.
But since then I have been feeling nausea, horrible lower back pain and when I feel the back pain this pelvic pressure has recently started to kick in like a few days ago. The right side of the pelvis hurts at times and when I push down on it, it feels swollen but then it goes back to normal. I am not trying to get pregnant. As I am not ready for a child.
But what if this is all in my head because I've been reading too much online?
What if I have an STD? Or PID?
I do not have the means to visit a doctor any time soon.
I took a pregnancy test but accidentally peed on it more than I should have and it came out negative right away.
I feel so confused. Also the back pain and sickness feeling gets worse when I feel stressed out. I don't know what this is! Please help.
I have no missed a period but the last one I got was heavy the first day and then super light and lasted only 3 days.
What do i do??


----------



## xforuiholdonx

If you DIDNT have sex, you ARE NOT pregnant. Genital contact cannot get you pregnant. I'd stop worrying about that bit, and go see the doctor. Talk to her about your birth control options. 
This isn't technically the place for a post like this so it'll get locked by admin.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

it doesn't sound like you are pregnant hun.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Thread closed- please read the guidelines for posting in Teenage Parenting:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-parenting-only-guidelines-using-section.html


----------

